# Scottish Father & son team !



## impreza18blue (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, we're new to this forum. Having a VW T5 converted at the end of June for myself, my wife and my son (11) to tour the west coast of Scotland.

I'd be intrerested in knowing of any places on the west coast you've used.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 11, 2009)

hello and welcome, be preapred for a flood of fab places, there are so many beautiful spots you will be spoilt for choice my fave place was the picnic area at the top of Lochcarron, or was it the beach at benbaccula, or erm erm, i would hate to have to choose they were all gorgeous, i'm so jealous

just go and enjoy, respect the countryside and the locals and you cant go wrong

Jenny


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome to the site Father and son, and of course the wife


----------

